# Dryer timer clicking



## Troglodad (Jan 4, 2011)

I have a 13 year old Kenmore stackable unit; model 417.99680210

I have done a number of repairs on it over the years and really don't want to give up now...

this past weekend, the dryer stopped working- drum wouldn't turn. I thought it was the dryer start switch and replaced that. Still won't start. 

Instead, when I have the door shut, and turn the start switch, the dryer timer makes a clicking sound. I assume this is the mechanism trying to work. 

I don't see any openings on the timer, where lint could have come in and clogged things (the washer controls suffered that fate two years ago, but I was able to clean and rebuild them). When I went to a local repair shop, they suggested I check the thermal fuse. Problem is, I can't find it. I could pull the drum and look, but I don't see anywhere on the back of the dryer where mounting screws would be. I also checked online at Sears for schematic drawings, and again, I don't see any thermal fuse. 

If the dryer timer is getting power and clicking, that tells me the start switch works.

But before dropping almost $100 on a new timer switch, I'm looking for other ideas. I already spent $50 this week on the start switch (overnighted) to no avail. 

Any ideas are greatly welcomed.


----------



## Troglodad (Jan 4, 2011)

Update: After a bunch of googling, and lots of suggestions, it finally turned out to be the thermal fuse, hidden behind the dryer drum, on the lefthand side of the dryer, near where the power goes into the heating coils. Major pain in the ass to repair (suggestion: Access Panel), but so far it seems to be working.


----------

